# Source Level bei Eclipse?



## EOB (5. Sep 2006)

hi, hab mir grad eclipse 3.2 auf ubuntu installiert und kann jetzt keine java 5 features nutzen. er meint, das geht nur, wenn das source level auf java 5 eingestellt ist. wo mach ich das denn? unter win ging das immer gleich?!

vielen dank


----------



## foobar (5. Sep 2006)

Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt => Properties => Java Compiler => Compiler Compliance Level oder global in den Einstellungen.


----------



## EOB (5. Sep 2006)

haut hin...danke!


----------



## PatrickG (5. Sep 2006)

Ist JDK 5.0 nicht Standard bei der Windowsversion von Eclipse 3.2?


mfg


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2006)

Eclipse braucht nur eine JRE, kein JDK und weder das eine noch das andere wird mitgeliefert


----------



## PatrickG (5. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse braucht nur eine JRE, kein JDK und weder das eine noch das andere wird mitgeliefert



Sry, mein Satz oben war etwas ungenau formuliert.
War so gemeint, dass das Compilance Level bei der Win-Version von Eclipse 3.2 standardmäßig auf 5.0 eingestellt ist.


mfg


----------



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

ja, unter win ists bei 3.2 schon eingestellt, bzw. er fragt mich beim anlegen eines projekts. unter lin irgendwie nicht...aber es geht ja jetzt.

danke


----------

